# Newly Seeded Weed Infested Area



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

For some background, area was seeded late summer/fall so the grass is still relatively new. Difficult due to the slope...

Only recently was able to get the pre-emergent down (scotts step 1)

Don't feel that cutouts and sod are practical, yet at this point I'm into seeding maybe come Sept after the weed control wears off...should I pull this stuff and hope that the crawl of the grass will overgrow it? (though in areas won't leave much) Spot treat the area? What?

Seed:

- 28.27 Padre 2 Tall Fescue
- 27.98 Kingdom Tall Fescue
- 27.78 Stetson II Tall Fescue
- 9.80 Allsport 5 Perennial Rye
- 5.03 Shamrock Kentucky Bluegrass


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Spray it with 2 4d. It will kill the broadleafs & not harm your grass.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Since I just applied 'step 1' two days back, think I should let it sit til after showers come later today and tomorrow?

Have a feeling most of this weedstuff was dormant in soil from last year. After clearing a bunch of honeysuckle out too.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I would seed it now before it gets really hot and the weeds take off. Don't even wait a day longer. Rake it in, keep it wet, and resist the urge to cut it too low.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

MarkJames said:


> I would seed it now before it gets really hot and the weeds take off. Don't even wait a day longer. Rake it in, keep it wet, and resist the urge to cut it too low.


 Can't. Weed control is down. Will kill it off.


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

artinall said:


> Can't. Weed control is down. Will kill it off.




Pre emergent is to prevent new seeds from germinating, you need post emergent broadleaf weed control to take care the ones that have hatched in the picture


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Bull Trout said:


> Pre emergent is to prevent new seeds from germinating, you need post emergent broadleaf weed control to take care the ones that have hatched in the picture



Or just mow it higher than the newly emerging grasses. Annual weeds are easily controled with mowing. Or just spray with 2 4D.


----------



## rayrog206 (Apr 16, 2019)

Try to remove the weed manually (if that is possible). Thereafter, spread the weedkiller in the lawn. After few weeks, mow the overgrown grass. Mowing controls weed growth.


----------



## rayrog206 (Apr 16, 2019)

You can also book a professional for shrubs and weed removal.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

And here is that same widened area today, with a shout out to pinwheel for the share (2 4d).

That I could have taken 2 weeks earlier.


----------



## rounde683 (Aug 28, 2019)

Pull those weeds manually, The grass will overpower the weeds if you keep it cut down after weeding.


----------



## HanzOzuna (Sep 6, 2019)

That 2 4d really is great because it doesn't harm the grass. That's a big deal.


----------

